# What kind of green salad do you like?



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

I usually prefer mixed greens with some type of vinaigrette and feta cheese. But every once in a while there is nothing like the classic iceberg salad with Thousand Island dressing. What is your favorite type of green salad?


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 17, 2005)

You are right Sierra - or a wedge with bleu cheese dressing - the first time I ever had thousand island was also on a wedge!  Very refreshing!!!

I like a mixed green salad with some sort of vinaigrette dressing - I've got a recipe for a Chardonnay vinaigrette that I love - or I like a salad with mandarin orange, red onion, toasted whole almonds and a vinaigrette made out of the juice from the mandarin oranges, strawberries, apple cider vintager, a little white onion, a very light olive oil (no flavor there), blended in blender then add poppy seeds.  

I also like to take the Good Seasons dry Italian Mix, make it to spec, but add some Splenda or sugar to it - maybe 2 tsp?  or thereabouts.


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2005)

i like iceburg with tomatoes, chicken, bacon, cheese and croutons.
gyro meat is also really good in there.

i also like the tomato basil mozzerella salad alot


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

You know, Kitchenelf, I forgot about bleu cheese.  *Smacking forehead*   I love bleu cheese dressing.  I never used to like it and then I tried it a couple of years ago and now it is one of my favorites.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 17, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> i like iceburg with tomatoes, chicken, bacon, cheese and croutons.
> gyro meat is also really good in there.
> 
> i also like the tomato basil mozzerella salad alot


 
Ah, middie you are making me hungry.  Nothing like bacon on a salad.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 17, 2005)

Hate to be anal, but a green salad is exactly that, wholly green apart from the dressing.

Aside from that I always enjoy a mustard-red wine vinegar dressing on salads, or even just a simple ev-oo and lemon juice.


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2005)

You put on too many of my favs, Sierra!
But I had to vote for the classic Italiano: mozz, toms, basil and balsamic. Yum!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 17, 2005)

I voted other only because I prefer greens with a "bite" like arugula, mache, etc. Dressing-wise it's harder to say. It really depends on what kind of mood I'm in. Sometimes I'll just toss the greens with extra-virgin olive oil, lemon, and kosher salt, other times I want something sweeter like a raspberry vinaigrette.


----------



## jkath (Aug 17, 2005)

totally off topic: ironchef - great avatar!

Okay, back to salad talk.....


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 17, 2005)

I have tried, oh HOW I have tried to like iceberg lettuce.... 

I prefer Romaine or Kos lettuces or some of the frilly Italian ones like lollo rosso.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 17, 2005)

I like just about all green salads, but my favorite is mixed greens with a vinaigrette.


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 17, 2005)

I voted for the mixed baby greens with balsamic, but if tomatoes are fresh from the garden, a tomato, mozarella and basil salad is my choice!


----------



## Constance (Aug 17, 2005)

I can't choose...I like them all! But we eat iceburg lettuce at least 50 percent of the time, because it's my husband's favorite, and he does most of the shopping.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 17, 2005)

I have yet to meet a salad I didn't like!


----------



## Alix (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm with you jennyema. We are saladaholics around here. I am particularly craving spinach salad today. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## corazon (Aug 17, 2005)

I really like a lot of stuff on my salads.  I voted for the spinach but also enjoy the fresh mozz as well as the cobb.  We usually have some kind of green with tomatoes, cukes, avocados, mandarin oranges, gorgonzola, some kind of toasted nut (usually pecans or pine nuts) and homemade croutons.  I really pile on the stuff though.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 17, 2005)

I love caeser salads.


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 17, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I love caeser salads.


 
Me too!  What a great invention, the Caesar salad.  I grew up in a household where Mom made an iceberg lettuce salad with a vinegar and oil salad dressing for every dinner meal.  I am not a real big fan of salad after having one every day.  I love steamed veggies with a meal most often now.  But a Caesar salad is the exception - just delightful.

BC


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2005)

You had to go and put taco salad in there, didn't you, SC?  Anything with guacamole and sour cream in it gets my vote.  However, I try to be good and usually go for the baby greens with vinaigrette.


----------



## licia (Aug 17, 2005)

I was baaaaad! I voted for them all.  The only thing on the list I didn't like was thousand island dressing.  A few friends and I went to Zaxby's yesterday and I had a chicken bleu salad.  It had romaine, some other veggies, blue cheese and blue cheese dressing.  It was very good. I'd only been to one of their places once before with my grandaughter. She likes their chicken and fries.


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 17, 2005)

BlueCat said:
			
		

> Me too! What a great invention, the Caesar salad. I grew up in a household where Mom made an iceberg lettuce salad with a vinegar and oil salad dressing for every dinner meal. I am not a real big fan of salad after having one every day. I love steamed veggies with a meal most often now. But a Caesar salad is the exception - just delightful.
> 
> BC


 
I like to add a couple anchovies on top.


----------



## Brooksy (Aug 17, 2005)

Any and all of the salads on the list.

I really have no favorite type of salad. If more than one is offered for a meal, I'll pigout on all of them.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 18, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I have tried, oh HOW I have tried to like iceberg lettuce....
> 
> I prefer Romaine or Kos lettuces or some of the frilly Italian ones like lollo rosso.


 
I understand, Ishbel.  I have a friend that absolutely refuses to eat iceberg lettuce.


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 18, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> I like to add a couple anchovies on top.


 
Me too!  They don't serve it that way in a restaurant very often, but they are tasty...and I'm not usually a fan of cold fish either.

BC


----------



## HappyAvocado (Aug 18, 2005)

i LOVE salad, i eat at least one a day.  i also really enjoy making salad.
on the poll i chose other.  i love most salads, but i really prefer a big garden salad with tons of different kinds of veggies on it... cucumber, tomato, peppers, carrots, radishes, cold cooked veggies, all that good stuff.  i like some cheeses on salads, like bleu or feta, but the one thing i cant stand is something like cheapo cheddar grated on a salad... yuck.  my favorite dressing by far is Annie's Goddess dressing.


----------



## Claire (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm voting tomatoes because that's what is in the garden.  If you'd asked me six weeks ago, it would have been fresh mixed greens.  Right now it is also thin sliced small cukes, or sometimes coarse cut cukes made into kimchee.  I'm trying to weed through a section of garden and start a second greens garden, but after a stressfull summer, not sure I'm ready to start over.  I'm just worn out.


----------



## Claire (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree, HappyA.  Even when I buy it in a bag, there is no such thing a day without salad in my house.  That is the way I was raised.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 19, 2005)

Claire, when I was younger my mom made sure that we ate a green salad with dinner everyday.  If all she could afford was some iceberg, tomatoes, radishes, and carrots that is what we had.


----------



## Claire (Aug 19, 2005)

I cannot bring myself to vote, at all.  Sorry.  Love them all, and grew up with them all.  Except the tomato/basil/moz, which I learned in latter days.  When you can get 'em, eat 'em is my theory.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey, Sierra, were we raised by the same mother?  Hmm, now that I think of it, I was raised partially in the Sierra Nevadas!!!!  LOL


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh, BTW, nothing like a crispy bit of iceberg.  Love it all, grow mixed greens a couple times a year.  But that cold crispy thing .... if you make a home-made creamy dressing and put a wedge of iceberg on a plate, the dressing is king and it is great.  I think the "invention" of those great bags of mixed greens is wonderful, and it's super that we can get all kinds of greens year round.  But sometimes I like that crunch!


----------



## luvs (Sep 12, 2005)

i like all kinds of salads but baby spinach is a favorite.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 12, 2005)

I voted for the mixed greens w/ vin., classic iceburg (that's what PeppA makes), cole slaw, taco salad, and Caesar salad.  The Caesar is probably my favorite, with a Taco salad second, although I rarely eat that.

I would have voted for the spinach salad, but I can't stand blue cheese.  Bleck!  Now, if you list a spinach salad with a hot bacon vinaigrette, I'd vote for that!


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 12, 2005)

classic caesar, or the modern variants
baby greens with a fine vinagrette
tri colore ( arugula, radichio, endive) with a red wine gorganzolla dressing! try it, yum!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 12, 2005)

I  insalata caprese, (tomato, mozzarella & fresh basil as listed above)... but I'm not sure if it should be categorised as "green salad"... I always thought they are wonderfully "patriotic" salad that represents the italian cuisine, perfectly *RED WHITE & GREEN*!!


----------

